# Spanish Aire Closed



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

If anyone is thinking of using the aire in Benicassim, thats the one along the side of the dry river bed near the sea. Forget it as its now close, digger machine in there turing it into a new footpath connecting the seafront to the village.

Wobby


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cheers, never stayed on there but found it one day when out on my pushbike while staying at Bonterra park.. 
I had it noted as a potential stopover on any future trips ..


----------



## Dayo (Aug 17, 2006)

:? The ground next to the river bed is not the aire, the aire is at the top of the town just off the 340


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Dayo said:


> :? The ground next to the river bed is not the aire, the aire is at the top of the town just off the 340


Yes your right, however the one near the river had become an unofficial aire, as for the one up by the 340 its still ok.

Wobby


----------

